# Pets



## JohnColson1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Mainly, I only keep mice as pets, but I do breed them too, which is how I found this site. This is a poll about what you would favor giving your mice for play.


----------



## JohnColson1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Mine would be the wheel, they must keep fit to be healthy.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

why have just the one? my mice current have all 3, a wheel, tudes and houses to climb on.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I dont put wheelsa in my main cages but I do have a play cage set up for them and they get to be in there a few hours every day. It cuts back on cleaning.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

What's with all the polls? They are kinda annoying. Why not just start a topic?
And yes...my cages have all three. But not as many have wheels. I hate the wheeltail and worry about their health, so I make popsicle stick castles and let them hide in them and I put in cardboard tubes for play/chew/and hiding!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

My bucks get wheels, and my running-on cage gets a huge wheel (so everyone can climb on at once), but my small groups of does don't. My mice aren't huge climbers, though a pair of young bucks have a huge aquarium castle that they love filling with bedding. Tubes get destroyed pretty quickly, so I don't always have a ton on hand.

Also, I'm not a fan of the polls, so I just ignore that bit and go on with the thread as though they weren't there.


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

I'd use all three.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Most of my cages have all 3


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I would have to say wheel, because my does are in a cage so they climb all over the place anyway! :lol: They also get toilet paper rolls


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

my mice have all of them they are breeders for pets


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm one of the people that have all three, but I'm not a breeder, I'm just a keeper. Currently I have a single doe, but I'll be bringing home another doe soon. ^^
But yeah, my girl has three nest areas that she climbs all over, plus a hammock. And her flying saucer wheel, to give exercise but prevent wheel tail.

When my new doe is in quarantine, she won't have a wheel, just because I'm not willing to spend twenty bucks on something she'll only use for a month at most.

But yeah, my girls will have everything. ^^


----------

